# JB Holiday Entitlement/Means Testing



## Sierra (2 Apr 2009)

Hi

I know on jobseekers benefit that people are entitled to 12 days, i.e. two weeks since social welfare pay for Saturdays, holidays. Above that I know that money is deducted per extra day/s on holidays. What I want to know is there a limit to the amount of unpaid days holidays someone on Jobseekers benefit can take either legally or what would be frowned upon.

Also, though I'm sure this is answered elsewhere on here, how many weeks can someone be on Job seekers benefit becfore there means tested & it becomes Job seekers Allowance, some say a year (unbroken by Fas courses etc), others say 15 months. I would be grateful if someone here could clarify it cause I can't find the form the Social sent me.

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (6 Apr 2009)

If you go on 'holidays' above the two weeks that JB is paid for (and remember this won't be paid unless you return to sign on for it after two weeks are up), you effectively have 'signed off' and finished your claim. When you return you will have to make a repeat claim to JB. 

Claims made since last October are paid a maximum of 12 months (reduced from 15 months in Budget 2009, maybe reduced again tomorrow!). Then they apply for the means-tested JA.


----------



## Sierra (18 Apr 2009)

Can I just clarify is it if you signed on since last October is it 12 months before you're means tested.  Does the '12 months' also apply if you signed on before last October or does the 15 month wait to be means tested apply to the latter.


----------



## dimsum (20 Apr 2009)

Hi
U can check this - 
*18. I booked a holiday last year while I was still in employment. If I go on the holiday, will I still get my jobseekers payment?*

A person may receive Jobseeker's Benefit or Jobseeker's Allowance for 2 weeks holidays (i.e. 12 days excluding Sundays) in any calendar year. These holidays may be taken abroad. 
The person is required to inform the Local Office 2 weeks in advance of their departure and to complete form UP 30. All holiday payments should be made retrospectively, upon confirmation of the position when the person signs on again (on the next normal signing day after their return). If a person goes on holiday for longer than 2 weeks, they may be paid in respect of the first two weeks, but should not receive payment for any period abroad in excess of this.
The qualified adult of a person in receipt of Jobseeker's Benefit may take up to 2 weeks foreign holiday. A disqualification in respect of the increase for a qualified adult should be imposed in respect of any period in excess of 2 weeks. It is not necessary for a UP30 to be completed in respect of a qualified adult.


----------

